# Problem with NCS Coding - empty FA!



## dcp115c (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello guys
I have big problem with coding. 
I have car two weeks - E60 525i 09/2004
INPA, ISTA, Tool32, WinKFP all working (read clear fault memory, update module or reset LM work)

First problem - someone probably delete all FA from car. In NCS Expert (F1, F3, E60, CAS) NCS read VIN from car (but add "X" at end) and show error FA-FEHLER COAPI-2000...... A_E65CAS (common error). When i choose F2 - ENTER FA - there is nothing. When i want add something e.g. *NA51 chassis E60_ add and OK it show error - "*General FA error COAPI-1181: Fehler beim AT-Ablauf allgemein*" and i cant add no line. 
Do you know what i can do with this? I have full list of modules, i have all FA codes ($1CA etc.) In Tool32 is also FA empty. Is possible add this codes in Tool32?

I try NCS on 2 laptops. Datens v60.1, v55 and v67 - all same problem.

Thank you


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

When you read from LMA, does happen same thing?


----------



## dcp115c (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, i solve this
Yes from LMA is same error, i write all FA, start with #0905 and continue to the end. Then FA_ WRITE and all works


----------



## Cem007 (Nov 16, 2020)

Do you start with the "Manipulation" mode at the first login?


----------



## Kimmykora2020 (Dec 29, 2021)

dcp115c said:


> Hi, i solve this
> Yes from LMA is same error, i write all FA, start with #0905 and continue to the end. Then FA_ WRITE and all works





dcp115c said:


> Hi, i solve this
> Yes from LMA is same error, i write all FA, start with #0905 and continue to the end. Then FA_ WRITE and all works


 hi, please same problem here, can you help how you do it


----------



## osama qanzoa (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi guys I know it's old post but I have e39 have same issue showing empty fa but I see u solved but I don't get it how I should know what fa for my car ??? I search for the list of fa and big one so what I should write exactly thx

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dfb2 (7 mo ago)

the same! any solution?


----------

